# Whoot



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

So, for those of you that don't know, my fiancee and I are just starting out as preppers. We are currently getting out EDC and BOB done at the same time (we work over 30 miles away in different directions from the house in seperate towns so we have to have basically a BOB for work and a BOB for home(more long term bob pack for the home one).

ANYWAY. I am happy to report we finally got our Alice packs for our long term. (we are on a tight budget crunch). However, at the a/n surplus store we bought them at, they didn't have that shelf that goes on the bottom (heard it's handy useful and mainly the reason we picked alice packs in the first place). 

Long story short, where can we get that nifty tray online (I've searched, but I"m stumped) and where can we get the attachment bags to go on the pack so my fiancee can set his up the way he wants it?

Oh..and so you can be proud of us. We raided the 50 cent bin at walmart for spices (whoot...now we will not have boring beans) and we are up to almost 2 months of food..working on the water part. LOL Alot of rice and beans,but you have to stop somewhere.


And, funny story. I'm walking past the change machine, (you know the one where you put your change in and get a receipt to spend at the store?) and I saw a mason jar there....just left there..... So I waited until 10 or 15 minutes had passed...and as I walked out, I mentioned to my fiancee about it. LOL..he went and got it. LOL So...if you left your jar at a Chinamart, let me know..I'll get it back to you. (the only reason it caught my eye, was I had just bought two boxes of old jars and one of the boxes was missing one...the same exact size. )

Anyway...enough is enough.

Have a great Sunday and remember to hug/kiss a Veteran tomorrow. They'll appreciate it, I know my fiancee will. (he's a veteran)

CM4ever


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Nevermind...found some for about $10.00.

But thanks for the interest.

CM4ever


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Prepping on a very tight budget (I think) is way more fun than just ordering everything you want. It is great to be creative on your hunt for more prep items. So keep at it and remember that you are not alone.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I recall one of your earlier threads as you two got started. Good to see you hanging in there. It is tough when only one is doing it. Good prepping. GB


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I WANT MY JAR BACK!!!  Just kidding of course. Are your packs the old 70;s 80's alice packs or somthing newer? I haven't seen the shelfs anywhere but unless you are figuring to remove the pack and use the frame to move crates of ammo or jerry cans of fuel or possible long distance packing of wood (pretty innefficient) you won't miss those shelves that is all they are used for and would actually inhibit getting full load out in your pack. Again if it is the older Alice packs there aren't any actually designed baggs to attach to it but it does have webbing that you can attach any pouch or bag that uses Alice clips look for old Alice style butt packs or possibly even mopp bags. If it is a newer pack style in other words not really an Alice pack but maybe Molle or somthing I am unfamilliar and can't help you much.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

What is EDC?
As for prepping alone...I am sorta of doing the same thing...My S/O drives over the road so its up to me to get the homefront together. LOL We have argued over me getting a wide assortment of food stuff and all he wants is beans and rice.....oh well he will thank me later.

Wish I could have hug a veteran but S/O is in the carolinas..Dad is in SC and daughter is in college.........oh well I gave them all cyber/cell hugs. S/O got 2 days worth ...Nov 10 is VERY important day LOL


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ah must be a former Marine, have a couple of those in my family as well. Sorry they are all away from you. 
EDC is Every DAy Carry kits usually consists of your pocket or purse gear the stuf that remains with you all day every day. 
it varies by person to person based on location and needs but a good basis is a couple ways to start fire like a bic and a ferro rod and some tinder like vaseline soaked cotton bals, a good pocket knife (I like victorinox Swiss Army Knives or SAK) and a good pocket sized flashlight many to choose from (I like some of the fenix and four sevens offerings) From there you add whatever you can without getting so bulky that you are tempted to leave it at home. Para cord belts and bracelets are popular for cordage, but could include a extra power source for a cell phone, some money to include a few dollars in change, and on and on there are some discusiions on this around here and you will be ammazed at the variety of stuff that makes the EDC kits.


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

EDC = Every Day Carry.

No, it is definately the old 70's/80's bag. So, we may not be able to find the attachement bags, but lucky for him, his fiancee is a wiz at multi thread crochet (you know like hackey sack material) and I can make up some bags for him, just have to find the alice clips to put on them. LOL


And we are planning on putting the shelf in the bag, for uses like carrying water after setting up camp and such. The owner was a bit pissy with me because I wanted a AK47 bayonette knife....(supposed to be one of the better knives for the price range of about $10 or so...and it cuts wire, has a metal butt to hit people and is very durable.) but he was SOOOOO sure I would rather have the Kbar $70 knife. DUH!! If I had the money..yes, I would want the $70 knife. But since I'm getting my bags used from you....and getting a german metal "canteen" cooking kit.....(which I think is AWSOMELY cool....loved them since a kid...had to have one). You should infer that it is not within my budget.

GRRRRR....and he tried to talk us out of the alice pack and into a $99 "tatical" pack that was brand new...SIGH....

If I take the time to research and I know what I am looking for...stop trying to up price me just because you think I am a first week prepper. Idiot. I was prepping before Obama was elected (AND I VOTED FOR HIM!). So ugh.

Anyway..sorry ..rant.

He did say that he has sold ALOT of stuff in the last week. Evidently Prepping is cool right now. Great....everyone else trying to pick up the decent quality/cheap stuff....love competiion.


Now we are hunting for cheap/decent tents (that we will replace at some point anyway..) but will work for now if things go horrible in the next few months.

Whew.....prepping food and 2 EDC bags and 2 BOB bags...damn..this is a second job.

CM4ever

(who does has a notebook she carries around keeping track of where to get things and the best/cheap way to get them...LOL)


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=alice+pack+shelf found some shelves at E bay if you are dead set on em. if you pack in to camp how big a water container are you really gonna have? But you know your situation better than me. I'd back that bayonet up with a really good multi tool and a good pocket knife at least. I don't have alot of faith in russian goodies but that is a personal bias. I've never even handled a ak bayonet. I have heard some negative stuff but nothing that stands out as a really reliable reporting. Alice clips are pretty easy to find suprised the guy you were dealing with didn't have some. Places I would look is Cheaper than dirt, Brigade Quartermasters, and good ole amazon and ebay. Should be an easy find and you can always just lash things to the pack I do that with mine I have a Large and a couple mediums I "use" for my Bobs. 
I"ll stick my tongue out at you now for voting for BO It's mostly jokey but I really aint happy about that.

And good for you in knowing what you want researching and not letting some blowhard weasle you into stuff you don't want or need. I would upgrade knives at some point but those will hopefully be serviceable until you can afford to step up. If you are looking for a stop gap tent to just hold you while you look for a really good one I might suggest a Tube tent should be able to google that "Tube Tent and get a good number of hits. I have some that are bright orange but I have also found and purchased some that are Black or Dark brown so you aren't stuck with a stand out color if you don't want it. Another way to hold over till you get good tents is plain little poly tarps you can get em at wally world would be better than nothing if the bad stuff comes before you get good tents and wont kill much budget so maybe you can get the really good tents sooner. Tents all by themselves can take a ton of research. I"m not a disciple or anything but a you tuber called nutnfancy has alot of really good gear reveiws he is definitely not short and sweet which some hate but I personally love the extra detail and "story" he covers tents knives lights and all kinds of stuff and is a freind to the High Value buyer and if stuff sucks he will say so loud and clear. Anyway I'd check him out for tent reveiws a good tent may not be as expensive as you think after you watch him.


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh..no...the ak47 knife is the backup...I'm having some knives made out of carbon steel by a co-worker who makes knives. He does Really good quality work. I'll have my fiancee post the butcher knife he made for him. The only reason it's still shiney is because my fiancee babies that thing. But it's a good knife, and will be with him in the woods...or anywhere we go. I promise you that. I would pass out his info to ya'll, but he's overwelmed at the moment with orders anyway. LOL

But if he slows down, I'll let him know I found a entire group of people who might be into a knife maker now that Magnus has to step down. (Sorry about that magnus..I know how much you must have enjoyed that. I 've had to give up a bunch of hobbies for my CT, so I feel your pain....)

I did find a decent tent...good quality enough and decent enough, we can use it for a while. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009PVTLU?smid=A2S38629P1WM54&tag=nextag-sports-mp-delta-20&linkCode=asn The intent is to get two of these....one for me and one for my fiancee..(and dogs, we will split them up between us). Found the sleeping bags at Walmart (two for $40 that go down to 5 degrees) and now the big things (other than the water filtration) are covered......time to get the rest of it together.

For the record, we see our bug out bag as our new home on a back...not as a way to "survive" for a week or so.

Anyway..ya'll are the best. Just FYI!

CM4ever


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

My BOB is my "new home on my back" as well I chose to go a slightly different route and went with the tube tent anda small tarp and some contractor bags then heavy on cordage and have both a hatchet (actually a tomahawk now) and a folding saw. So instead of trying to carry a tent I figure to construct a new home. such as it may be if left to my own rescources I"ll not be building much of a shelter before I"m stick a fork in me done. But If I have any help I th ink we could do a fairly decent small cabin hootch oh I also carry a Entrenching tool some method to effectively dig will be nice and I didn't wnat to have to make a shovel a day until I get to where I am gonna stop. you might look into those too if there is any danger of fighting nothing protects like banked dirt and a hole in the ground There are many ways to get that but a purpose built digging tool is really wanted when you get to diging. And it will be useful in other ways as well. cat hole for bathroom breaks, burrying trash or food debris or anything else if you are trying to be stealthy, digging a fire pit. for most of that stuff a trowel or even a cut stick can be used but if you are digging a hole for protection you are gonna wanna proceed a bit faster than that IMO. But they really add a good bit of weight as stated I"ll not be putting my BOB on my back anymore, When I first put it together weight was much less of a issue I was a regular pack mule.Filtration comes in dozens of sizes types and to be honest I just got the first things that came on sale that I could afford and three spare filters I can't even remember the name right now. I have it backed up with tablets, Polar pure (highly reccomend for eficiency) Boiling, a bottle cap filter, and a Drinking straw type filter. I"m sure there is a portable water filter thread somwhere here but I haven't seen it look for it though as I"ll be looking for it and and bumping it with my own questions here in must a minute.


----------

